# Heißt Java Kaffee?



## KeinerKenntOak (23. Jan 2005)

Heißt "Java" im Amerikanischen Kaffee oder ist damit die Sorte von der gleichnamigen Insel gemeint?
Ich höre beide Versionen immer wieder, dass Java allgemein Kaffe heißt, und auch manchmal, dass damit der Javakaffe gemeint ist.

Eigentlich ne sinnlose Frage, aber würde ich gerne mal wissen. (Dass muss doch für die Informatiker von Java voll verwirrend sein)


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2005)

Java is ne kaffeesorte und wird im amerikanischen oft als bezeichnung für kaffee verwendet.


----------



## Spacerat (25. Jan 2005)

...und: "C.O.F.F.E.E." ist eine Script-Sprache in einigen 3D-Raytraycing-Programme (z.B. Maxon Cinema4D), mit welchen sich Shader, Plugins usw. erstellen lassen. Mit denen im Programm erstellten Scripten kann man sog. Draw-Pipelines zu externen Programmen herstellen oder internen Expressions, welche dann z.B. Haare, Gräser usw. (samt und sonders Bewegungen von diesen im Wind) schneller berechnen lassen. Diese Script-Sprache erbte einen grossen Teil ihrer Eigenschaften von Java-Script (vonwegen einfach, portierbar usw.).

Hier ein kleines Beispiel von MC4D:


```
main ( the_Document, the_Object )
{
    var the_Amplitude = 3.00;
    var the_Target_Object = the_Document->FindObject ( "Rotate Me" );
    var the_Rotation = the_Target_Object->GetRotation ( );

    the_Rotation = the_Rotation * the_Amplitude;

    the_Object->SetRotation ( the_Rotation );
}
```

Dieses kleine Prgrämmchen sorgt dafür, das das Objekt, auf welches es angewendet wird mit 3-fachem Rotationsfaktor gedreht wird (Drehen ist dabei natürlich eine interne Expression).

cu


----------

